# What should I charge for usage of a photo in a tv show for a major network?



## Jessiedee (Aug 17, 2012)

I got approached recently by the clearance coordinator for a new modeling show that will be premiering this fall on a pretty large network. They want to use a photo I took of one of the models who will be on the show. They aren't sure how many times they will use it but the contract they sent me gives them permission to use it when and as they please but she said as of right now it'll be shown for a few seconds in one of the episodes as the models "best shots" to show she's an established model. She never brought up compensation so I asked and she asked if I had a price.


So now I'm wondering what I should say in return, how much is too much or too little, if I should ask to write up my own contract with limited usage or what direction I should head in. I know the TV industry is known for screwing people and I don't want that to happen  Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated!


Thanks so much!


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 17, 2012)

Get an Attorney who specializes in that area! That combined with your knowledge of your CODB should allow you to both get a good contract, and set a correct price!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 17, 2012)

$2000, of course.


----------



## Jessiedee (Aug 17, 2012)

I don't mean to sound naive but I don't really think it's a big enough deal to get a lawyer involved but maybe I'm wrong. I don't want to discourage them from using my photograph at all because I AM flattered but I don't want to get the short end of the stick either. Regardless, what kind of lawyer? Orlando doesn't really have a great entertainment industry so those aren't the lawyers that are around here so I don't know where to begin to be honest.


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 17, 2012)

If you are selling a photo, then you are suddenly a professional... and flattery should not even enter into the equation. 

Orlando has plenty of attorneys... someone could help, but they will charge $$$$!

Why don't you post a small version of this photo, I would love to see it!


----------



## CCericola (Aug 17, 2012)

Here is a good jumping off point. NPPA: Business Practices Toolkit


----------



## tirediron (Aug 17, 2012)

*Moving to the Business District.
*


----------



## tirediron (Aug 17, 2012)

You are dealing with a major television network.  You can bet your sitmedownupon that every thing they say and offer to you will have been run by their TEAM of lawyers.


----------



## KmH (Aug 17, 2012)

Commercial photos are basically priced by how many people will see the image.

In magazines, how many magazines will be printed, point-of-sale, products, brochures, etc.

You need to know how many people they expect to be watching the show.

Vist American Society of Media Photographers. On the left side of their home page click on > Business Resources. ASMP recommends *fotoQuote Pro 6* use license pricing software from Cradoc.

When an inexperienced business person does business with an experienced business person, the inexperienced business person often gets some expensive experience.


----------



## sapper6fd (Aug 17, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Get an Attorney who specializes in that area! That combined with your knowledge of your CODB should allow you to both get a good contract, and set a correct price!



I don't have a whole lot of experience in this area, bout wouldn't the attorney fees be more than one would be paid for the use of the image?  I'd imagine an attorney is going to charge around $1000 just to draw up a contract, deal with the network that will be using the image, and reading over their proposal.  What does a network typically pay for the use of an image?


----------



## Jessiedee (Aug 17, 2012)

Lawyers and contracts aside, I'd just like to know a starting point where to begin. I want to make this as simple and as clean as possible without getting screwed completely. 

I have no idea what they typically pay, I think they were probably hoping I wouldn't ask because it was never offered in the beginning. It's a model reality competition on VH1 so I can't imagine it's going to be GIANT but this isn't small for me either! 



The photo.


----------



## CCericola (Aug 17, 2012)

Try these guys: Photography Pricing Service | Photography Pricing| Assignment and Stock Photography Pricing| Photography Consulting There is a fee for their service but I'm thinking it is less than a lawyer.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 17, 2012)

I have no experience pricing images for television, but I would say that based on the image (wonderful) and the potential audience, it should be substantial.


----------



## Jessiedee (Aug 17, 2012)

That's an interesting website! Thanks, I'll look into it.

& tirediron - thank you! 

I've considered asking what they normally offer in cases like this but I don't know if that will help or harm me :/ What do you guys think??? I don't want them just choosing one of her other photos - she's a model with Next so it's not like her book is lacking...


----------



## rokvi (Aug 18, 2012)

They will probably haggle with you anyway so ask for the norm originally.


----------



## jaomul (Aug 18, 2012)

No idea on money but it is a nice shot.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Aug 18, 2012)

Why do people turn to internet forums for business advice? Seriously... its like going to a barber for brain surgery.


----------



## Jessiedee (Aug 18, 2012)

ChristopherCoy said:


> Why do people turn to internet forums for business advice? Seriously... its like going to a barber for brain surgery.



I agree but I was just trying to get some advice from people who might have been in the same situation as me. This is just a starting point to see where I should actually go with this....Why would I pay hundreds of dollars off the bat for a lawyer when I barely have an idea of what I'm getting into.  Regardless, this IS a forum and I'm sure I don't have to remind you the definition of that. 

If you have anyone that you think might be better to speak to - feel free to chime in anytime!


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Aug 18, 2012)

Jessiedee said:


> Why would I pay hundreds of dollars off the bat for a lawyer when _*I barely have an idea of what I'm getting into*_.





You answered your own question. 

Start with an attorney who is familiar with the arts and intellectual property rights. In Texas we have an organization called TALA - Texas Accountants and Lawyers for the Arts. You pay $50 for an annual membership, and the professional accountants and lawyers volunteer their time for free or deeply discounted rates. They offer advice, consults, and provide you with necessary guidance to protect you, your investments, and your work. They can also refer you to other organizations and professionals in the business, and help you with establishing your rates.

That's why you would start with an attorney, or at the very least an arts council in your area.

ETA: or PPA. They have an entire division dedicated to helping photographers in these situations.


----------



## mjhoward (Aug 18, 2012)

Jessiedee said:


> I was thinking about asking for around $350ish.



That's crazy talk!  They're going to LOVE doing business with you.


----------



## KmH (Aug 18, 2012)

The television people want to use your photo because they expect to get use of it for a lot less than an experienced photographer would charge.

A stock photograph used at 1/2 page size in a magazine advertisement that will have a print run of 1 to 3 million magazines is worth from $900 to $2000. - http://photographersindex.com/price-adv-calc.htm

One to 3 million should be low in the ballpark of audience numbers for a TV network show.


----------



## Jessiedee (Aug 18, 2012)

KmH said:


> The television people want to use your photo because they expect to get use of it for a lot less than an experienced photographer would charge.
> A stock photograph used at 1/2 page size in a magazine advertisement that will have a print run of 1 to 3 million magazines is worth from $900 to $2000. - http://photographersindex.com/price-adv-calc.htm
> 
> One to 3 million should be low in the ballpark of audience numbers for a TV network show.



I don't want to scare them away nor do I want to get screwed. $1100 would be nice to think about but I don't want to get passed up either... 

I get that and I want to price it accordingly. However, I don't think they skipped over the several other very experienced photographers of her just to choose me because I was going to be cheap... This girl isn't kate moss but she's an established agency model.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Aug 18, 2012)

You'd be surprised at how little they will offer you for the use of a single image.  Your best bet is to see what Getty charges, most tv/film companies base a lot on what agencies charge.  I discovered this a couple of years ago when dealing with a TV network here in Canada, I asked them what they were willing to pay and they just said "we pay between a-b" it was lower than expected, but still fell into an amount I could work with.  It was less than $500.  I have since been selling additional images to them and have also set my selling fees for tv/film at the same price for everyone.

The same applies for some of the big companies, like Nike, they used to pay some very nice money, now the going rate for single image use is around $1000.

If you bring a lawyer into the picture, you will walk away with far less than you think.   You can thank the big agencies like Getty for the fees that are being paid out these days.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Aug 18, 2012)

mjhoward said:


> Jessiedee said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking about asking for around $350ish.
> ...



That's reality and most likely close to what you can expect them to pay.


----------



## mjhoward (Aug 18, 2012)

imagemaker46 said:


> Nike, they used to pay some very nice money, now the going rate for single image use is around $1000.
> 
> If you bring a lawyer into the picture, you will walk away with far less than you think.   You can thank the big agencies like Getty for the fees that are being paid out these days.



Agencies like Getty wouldn't really exist without photographers devaluing their work.  As long as people continue to essentially give their work away, agencies and consumers will continue to take advantage and try and get you to devalue your product even further.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Aug 18, 2012)

Companies like Getty set the prices and have continued to keep prices low, they sell on high output and a massive number of images being dumped out from every event.  It used to be that shooting an NHL hockey game could get the experienced Getty shooters $400-500 per game, now Getty is using other less experienced shooters and paying them $100-200 per game.  From each game they want a cut of 20 good images going out on the wire after the first period, another 20 after the second period and then 30-40 after the game is over.  It used to be, before Getty came along, and the wire services were the top dogs, Reuters, AP, CP, AFP, that a couple of pictures were sent out after the first period and in most cases that was it.  Digital now has the wire services having to compete with Getty and yet they still pay the same to shoot a game, $100-150, for way more work.

Getty started the fast food photography,  just pump out as many pictures as possible, doesn't always matter how good the stuff looks, more is better.  This is what has driven the prices down, not photographers devaluing their work, the choice is, shoot for what they offer, or don't shoot at all.  There are a lot of skilled pros out there struggling to make ends meet and have to take the work, regardless of the fees they get paid.

It really sucks, but it is the new reality of professional photography.


----------



## mjhoward (Aug 18, 2012)

imagemaker46 said:


> This is what has driven the prices down, not photographers devaluing their work, the choice is, shoot for what they offer, or don't shoot at all.



Exactly.  Shooting for what they offer, much less, is devaluing the work. If I, as a software developer, told someone it would cost $10k to build their app and they turned around and offered $3k to do the same job and I accepted, I've either told them I wasn't worth what I was asking to begin with or I've done my part to help devalue the profession.


----------



## Ballistics (Aug 18, 2012)

ChristopherCoy said:


> Why do people turn to internet forums for business advice? Seriously... its like going to a barber for brain surgery.



What's the difference between asking established professionals in person, vs established professionals on the internet? Besides, there's nothing wrong with utilizing *all* resources.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Aug 18, 2012)

And so the photographers tell Getty "I'm worth $1000" and Getty turns around and says "good for you, but we only pay $200" So the photographer turns down shooting an entire NHL season at $200 per game and making $8000, over saying "But I'm worth $1000 per game"  To Getty he is worth $200.  So what you are saying is turn down $8000 because it devalues you being a photographer and driving down an industry that has already been devalued by all the weekend professionals? I'd rather be guaranteed $8000 than zero, I'd rather be working than sitting at home doing nothing.  The whole professional market changed with digital, it is a reality, it also means that professional photographers are now accepting jobs at a lesser fee because there is always someone standing behind them with a camera willing to take that job.   This is my reality, that I work in.

I'm in the business, have been for a very long time, I've seen how the market has changed and I've seen how the big companies are offering far less than they used to, and in order to stay in the business the majority of professionals have had to make changes to work.  

I used to shoot for football and hockey card companies, I'd get paid $100 per picture for the use on a card, good money if you sell them 200 pictures, now the one football card company that I no longer shoot for offered me $25 per card, if I sold them 10 pictures I would be lucky as they are now getting pictures from every amateur that gets accredited to shoot a game.  It costs me more to get to the game and shoot than I would be making, but all these amateurs are happy to show off the photo on the.  The Card company devalued the photos in order to stay in business.


If you can turn down $3000 then good for you to sticking up for what you believe will hold your market strong. The guy that accepts the $3000 banks the money, and you bank zero. At the end of the day someone is always standing behind you that will be more than happy to take 10 jobs at $3000.


----------



## mjhoward (Aug 18, 2012)

imagemaker46 said:


> And so the photographers tell Getty "I'm worth $1000" and Getty turns around and says "good for you, but we only pay $200" So the photographer turns down shooting an entire NHL season at $200 per game and making $8000, over saying "But I'm worth $1000 per game"  To Getty he is worth $200.  So what you are saying is turn down $8000 because it devalues you being a photographer and driving down an industry that has already been devalued by all the weekend professionals?



They only pay $200 because too many photographers have said that is acceptable, else they wouldn't 'only pay $200' or they wouldn't have any photos to sell themselves.  Getting photographers to DEVALUE themselves is why Getty is worth over 3 BILLION and you're working for peanuts. So to reiterate, please refer to post #25.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Aug 18, 2012)

Are you a professional photographer?   Have you ever worked as a professional photographer?  Have you ever worked for Getty or Reuters or Associated Press as a photographer?


----------



## tirediron (Aug 19, 2012)

imagemaker46 said:


> And so the photographers tell Getty "I'm worth $1000" and Getty turns around and says "good for you, but we only pay $200" So the photographer turns down shooting an entire NHL season at $200 per game and making $8000, over saying "But I'm worth $1000 per game" To Getty he is worth $200. So what you are saying is turn down $8000 because it devalues you being a photographer and driving down an industry that has already been devalued by all the weekend professionals? I'd rather be guaranteed $8000 than zero, I'd rather be working than sitting at home doing nothing. The whole professional market changed with digital, it is a reality, it also means that professional photographers are now accepting jobs at a lesser fee because there is always someone standing behind them with a camera willing to take that job. This is my reality, that I work in.
> 
> I'm in the business, have been for a very long time, I've seen how the market has changed and I've seen how the big companies are offering far less than they used to, and in order to stay in the business the majority of professionals have had to make changes to work.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info IM; I'll be honest, not working in that market, I had no idea that side of things had fallen so badly and I would have started out in the 2.5 - 3K area for an image like that, just based on other usages and instinct.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 19, 2012)

mjhoward said:


> imagemaker46 said:
> 
> 
> > And so the photographers tell Getty "I'm worth $1000" and Getty turns around and says "good for you, but we only pay $200" So the photographer turns down shooting an entire NHL season at $200 per game and making $8000, over saying "But I'm worth $1000 per game" To Getty he is worth $200. So what you are saying is turn down $8000 because it devalues you being a photographer and driving down an industry that has already been devalued by all the weekend professionals?
> ...


Good luck with that Don Quixote!

I agree with you totally, BUT, at the end of the day, unless every independant photographer joins together, you're not likely to change much.  The game has changed and these are the new rules.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Aug 19, 2012)

Unless you're working in the business it's tough to really understand some areas of it.  Same as I would never tell a mechanic what tools to buy and how things are going  for him. If he finds out that a fleet company is now paying less for brake work he used to do, doesn't mean his skills as a mechanic have changed, just what the market pays now.  He has a choice, make some money, or make no money.


----------



## Jessiedee (Aug 19, 2012)

Exactly! Something is always better than nothing and I'm sorry people might feel it's devaluing their work but I'm not really in the same market as you and I can't help that I haven't been in the industry as long. All I can do is keep learning and trying 

So here's my next question.... Would it better to ask what they normally offer? Or should I just say somewhere between $300-$500 and call it a day?


----------



## KmH (Aug 19, 2012)

Negotiating is a necessary photography business skill.

The Photographer's Guide to Negotiating 

If you ask what they normally offer and they give you a number, how do you know they aren't low balling you?

I recommend "just say somewhere between $300-$500 and call it a day?", this time. And then spend some time learning what your photographs are actually worth for that usage.
http://asmp.org/tutorials/licensing-guide.html
http://asmp.org/tutorials/toolkit-licensing-requests.html


----------



## imagemaker46 (Aug 19, 2012)

Jessiedee said:


> Exactly! Something is always better than nothing and I'm sorry people might feel it's devaluing their work but I'm not really in the same market as you and I can't help that I haven't been in the industry as long. All I can do is keep learning and trying
> 
> So here's my next question.... Would it better to ask what they normally offer? Or should I just say somewhere between $300-$500 and call it a day?




It is a crap shoot these days, if you say to them you want between $300-500 and they come back and say that works for us, which is it?  If you ask them what kind of budget for photos are they working with, they may come back and offer you between $500-1000, fact is, you just don't know.    Negotiating is a skill, but all magazines/book publishers/TV/Film also have set fees, and no amount of negotiating is going to get you what you think the images are worth, they are only worth what people will pay for them.  The only time I negotiate fees is when I am selling more than one photo, the rates change based on if they want 1-7 or 8-12  and then up from there, the more they want the lower the fee they pay. 

Companies are cheap these days, they want more for less, and I have had some magazinzes come to me looking for images that I am offering at a great rate, and they still figure it is too high, I don't end up seling anything to them, there is a minimum that I won't go below.

It's a tough call.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Aug 19, 2012)

KmH said:


> Negotiating is a necessary photography business skill.
> 
> The Photographer's Guide to Negotiating
> 
> ...




The guide to negotiating was published 7 years ago and is outdated, a lot has happened during that time, while I'm sure some of the same principals will apply, I'm sure many won't.


----------



## Jessiedee (Aug 19, 2012)

imagemaker46 said:


> It is a crap shoot these days, if you say to them you want between $300-500 and they come back and say that works for us, which is it?  If you ask them what kind of budget for photos are they working with, they may come back and offer you between $500-1000, fact is, you just don't know.    Negotiating is a skill, but all magazines/book publishers/TV/Film also have set fees, and no amount of negotiating is going to get you what you think the images are worth, they are only worth what people will pay for them.  The only time I negotiate fees is when I am selling more than one photo, the rates change based on if they want 1-7 or 8-12  and then up from there, the more they want the lower the fee they pay.
> 
> Companies are cheap these days, they want more for less, and I have had some magazinzes come to me looking for images that I am offering at a great rate, and they still figure it is too high, I don't end up seling anything to them, there is a minimum that I won't go below.
> 
> It's a tough call.



In your opinion, which do you think is the better route? Which do you think will benefit me more? I know you can't predict that but you have a bit more experience with this than I do. You actually have legitimate things to say with things to back them up without just telling me I'm inexperienced. I really appreciate that!

Do you think if I ask too much they will just not use my photo? Or do you think there actually is room for negotiating? I don't want them to decide I'm too much trouble and not use my photo at all.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 19, 2012)

I will certaintly bow to any advice that Imagemaker has on this topic; my feeling is that unless your first offer is ridiculously far above their ceiling, they will probably come back with a counter offer.


----------



## mjhoward (Aug 19, 2012)

tirediron said:


> mjhoward said:
> 
> 
> > imagemaker46 said:
> ...



Good luck with what?  I never said that wasn't the case.  Apparently the original point has either been missed or fallen on deaf ears.  Someone argued that the profession hasn't been devalued, and I maintain that it has, simple as that.


----------



## KmH (Aug 19, 2012)

imagemaker46 said:


> The guide to negotiating was published 7 years ago and is outdated, a lot has happened during that time, while I'm sure some of the same principals will apply, I'm sure many won't.


I wonder. Have you read the book?

What do you recommend instead?


----------



## Jessiedee (Aug 20, 2012)

mjhoward said:


> [
> 
> Good luck with what?  I never said that wasn't the case.  Apparently the original point has either been missed or fallen on deaf ears.  Someone argued that the profession hasn't been devalued, and I maintain that it has, simple as that.



I totally agree and it sucks, especially just coming into an industry that's been "devalued" but I'm pretty most of the economy has been devalued in some way or another....


----------



## Jessiedee (Aug 20, 2012)

KmH said:


> imagemaker46 said:
> 
> 
> > The guide to negotiating was published 7 years ago and is outdated, a lot has happened during that time, while I'm sure some of the same principals will apply, I'm sure many won't.
> ...



I'm sure there is good information in there and it's a great starting point for me. 

I think all that he's trying to say is 7 years is a long time.... In 2005 gas was only $2 and I hadn't even graduated high school yet ( don't hate! ) So yes, in 7 years a lot can happen,  especially in a technology field like this.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Aug 20, 2012)

KmH said:


> imagemaker46 said:
> 
> 
> > The guide to negotiating was published 7 years ago and is outdated, a lot has happened during that time, while I'm sure some of the same principals will apply, I'm sure many won't.
> ...



I have not read the book, when I talk to clients I prefer to use my own words, thoughts and experience.  It used to be a lot easier dealing in the past, everyone really did have set fees and they were higher than they are now, most companies still have room to negotiate but the starting point is lower than it used to be.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Aug 20, 2012)

Jessiedee said:


> imagemaker46 said:
> 
> 
> > It is a crap shoot these days, if you say to them you want between $300-500 and they come back and say that works for us, which is it?  If you ask them what kind of budget for photos are they working with, they may come back and offer you between $500-1000, fact is, you just don't know.    Negotiating is a skill, but all magazines/book publishers/TV/Film also have set fees, and no amount of negotiating is going to get you what you think the images are worth, they are only worth what people will pay for them.  The only time I negotiate fees is when I am selling more than one photo, the rates change based on if they want 1-7 or 8-12  and then up from there, the more they want the lower the fee they pay.
> ...



I always ask new clients or potential clients what kind of budget they are working with, for the most part they come in higher than I might have asked, in other cases, they are much lower, there is room to negotiate a higher fee, and yes they might just say no.  The bottom line is that you should walk away from it happy with what you end up selling the photo for. 

I've been dealing with one client for three months now and they are driving me nuts, all the fees hinge on how many photos they want to use, and the number keeps bouncing between to fee zones, if they decide to use 7 photos I make less than if they take 6,  it's for a tv documentary and until the final cut is done, no fees have been argeed on. They may also just decide to drop the photos in the final cut.  It's really the nature of the business.


----------



## KmH (Aug 20, 2012)

imagemaker46 said:


> I have not read the book,.... .


Then you know nothing about the quality of the information in the book, and you're making completely uninformed assumptions about what the book says.

Negotiating is a skill that really hasn't changed all that much in the last several hundred years, and current/past prices have little to do with the skill.

FWIW, I have read the book several times.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 20, 2012)

KmH said:


> ...Negotiating is a skill that really hasn't changed all that much in the last several hundred years, and current/past prices have little to do with the skill.



They may not have a great deal to do with the skill, but they have everything to do with the process.  If you don't have at least a vague idea of what fair-market value is for your product, you have no idea where to price it, and very little leverage or credibility in the bargaining process.  

Vis:  You're trying to sell your beloved '73 Lada.  To you it's the best car in the world and you love it; it's invaluable.  So, out of emotion, you assign a price of $10,000 to it.  I've done lots of market research and I want the car, but I know that there are 30 similar cars on Craig's List right now selling for between $800 - 1200.  If I offer you $1100, because you have no realistic idea of market value, you're not only going to be insulted, you're going to have no idea of where you should go next.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Aug 20, 2012)

I offered information on how the current market is based on the experience of myself and other professional photographers, and now my negotiating practices are being thown into question simply because I didn't read a book on "how to negotiate"

If KmH has had dealings with any TV networks or production companies in the past month then what he will know what the market prices are.  I can only offer what small piece of information I have while dealing with three film companies, a TV network, the marketing company that deals with Pepsi, all in the last six weeks.  If reading your book helps then great, I'm sure the information in it is correct, I just stated what year it was printed and some of the information may be out of date.

Why does this forum always degenerate into someone getting slagged.  I'm not sure it's worth even offering any advice.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 20, 2012)

imagemaker46 said:


> ...Why does this forum always degenerate into someone getting slagged. I'm not sure it's worth even offering any advice.


Izzn't that the third law of the Internet?


----------



## Tee (Aug 20, 2012)

imagemaker46 said:


> Why does this forum always degenerate into someone getting slagged.  I'm not sure it's worth even offering any advice.



It is worth it.  Many of us appreciate advice from real time photographers, especially the genre you shoot.  Some people have a hard time admitting they're wrong.  Please don't let those types stop you from posting.  I find your perspective fascinating.

Jessie- I hope you'll stick around once this current issue is resolved.  You are creating some nice images.  If not, I'll see you over at the Mayhem.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Aug 20, 2012)

We have used private messages on this now.

I understand that everyone has an opinion, and I respect that.  What I do have an issue with, is people that really just don't know or understand arguing a point without knowing any of the realities of the business.


----------



## ProsPhotos (Aug 20, 2012)

imagemaker46 said:


> Why does this forum always degenerate into someone getting slagged.  I'm not sure it's worth even offering any advice.



Because some people can just be rude.  Photography is an art form, and as such, peoples emotions are put into play.

I really like the photo, and wish I had the ability you do for photography.  Keep up the good work, and I hope you make bank on your photo.


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 21, 2012)

I just spotted this article and thought of this post...
The $18,000 Wedding Photograph | The Photographer's Business Coach


----------



## HughTFall (Aug 24, 2012)

Why dont you asked them about their price? If you are not satisfied with it, try to negotiate. If they don't accept your terms, then you can decide on whether you let them use your photo or not. It's all about making a wise decision Jessie.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Aug 24, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> I just spotted this article and thought of this post...
> The $18,000 Wedding Photograph | The Photographer's Business Coach



There will always be exceptions, it's really good that this particular photographer decided to keep and publish the image he sold, personally I don't like the big head in the middle of the frame and would have ticked that someone walked through the frame.  I guess it just goes to show you that some photographers either don't know how to edit/crop as would have been done by most professionals regardless of the moment that is happening in the background.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Aug 24, 2012)

The photographer that sold the image has some beautiful images on his site, much nicer than the one he sold.  I would be interested in knowing how the photo was used.


----------

